

Offer HN: Hosting security / web site security / web malware removal help - sucuri2

I am really enjoying those "Offer" posts here on HN and already made use of a few of them. Because of that, I would like to offer a little back the community as well.<p>I have been working with security for many years and I am also the founder of http://sucuri.net, where we specialize in web site security monitoring and malware removal from web sites.<p>So, if your site got hacked, infected with malware/spam/etc and you need help, just email me at dd@sucuri.net. If you just need need someone to check things over, to make sure your security is solid, I can do that as well.<p>*just make sure to put in the email subject "Offer HN" and send your HN user id, so I know where this is coming from :)
======
clark-kent
If I want to go into site security, web malware detection and protection, is
there a book or blog you can recommend to read?

~~~
fseek
Their blog is pretty good: <http://blog.sucuri.net>.

I also like: <http://taosecurity.blogspot.com> and <http://scheneier.com>

